# [SOLVED] hp photosmart printer C7200



## smp (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

i didn't know where to post this - hope it's ok here

i have a wireless C7200 that i only want to use as a printer to print stuff from my imac. sometimes it works ok and sometimes it keeps telling me to insert a memory card and refuses to print a thing 

how can i by-pass the 'photo' bit of the smartness? i just want a reliable way to print documents from my computer....and it's not working for me at the moment.

can anyone help?

Thank you


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: hp photosmart printer C7200*

What is the exact Model number of your HP Photosmart C7200? Are you using 10.5.3 on your iMac? Is the printer connected directly to the iMac with usb?


----------



## smp (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: hp photosmart printer C7200*

all it says is C7200 All-in-One. it's wireless. i am using 10.5.4 on my imac.

i have finally got it to work again.....but i am not sure how i did it !


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: hp photosmart printer C7200*

I hate printers. 

Well I would have just guided you through deleting the printer, reinstalling the driver, and adding the printer which is probably what you did.

Good job!


----------

